# Thorsten Schlösser verstorben (,,mieten,kaufen,wohnen")



## tommie3 (6 Juli 2012)

Trauer um Thorsten Schlösser

Liebe Freunde von „mieten, kaufen, wohnen“,

uns erreichte die traurige Nachricht, dass der beliebte Makler Thorsten Schlösser verstorben ist. Unser Mitgefühl und unser Beileid gelten der Familie und den Freunden des Verstorbenen.

Thorsten Schlösser gehörte bei „mieten, kaufen, wohnen“ zu den Maklern der ersten Stunde. Durch seine herzliche und bodenständige Art war er bei den Zuschauern sehr beliebt. Das Team hat ihn als sehr sympathischen, zuverlässigen und kompetenten Makler erlebt. Thorsten Schlössers Tod hinterlässt auch hier eine große Lücke. 


Das „mieten, kaufen, wohnen“-Team

Quelle:Vox.de


----------

